# looking for psd files - christmas/baby



## alliseeisyou (Sep 21, 2009)

I am new here (though a long time lurker!)

and am looking for some psd files - is there a good (and reputable!) place to download them for free? For quite awhile now I have been paying for some online which is great and I love them but some are pricey and my budget does not allow for anymore.

I am specifically looking for ones for Christmas/Baby announcements/collages.

If you have some you would be willing to email me, I would be willing to email you some of mine in return as well (is that allowed on this forum?) 

I have made some of my own to exchange but I'm simply too busy to spend hours at the computer perfecting them!

Thanks for any help you may have in advance!


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, the majority of people use their own files but it seems you want to use other peoples while saying there yours, I'd be surprised if anyone was mug enough to supply these to you under any circumstances, I for one wouldn't, DO THE WORK. H


----------



## alliseeisyou (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm not a graphic designer - I dont have hours and hours to spend in front of photoshop to make subpar designs. I don't try to pass off designs as my own. When I show someone a card or a collage or something, if they ask me if I made it, I tell them no I didn't. I don't see how asking if anyone knows of reputable sites where they are displayed online is a whole lot different from purchasing them on their own.

I happen to like using .psd files but my expertise is not in photoshop.

I would love to take a class but my time spent as a trauma nurse in the ER simiply doesn't allow for it right now..


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 23, 2009)

psd files: open PS, open any image, go to layers on the top bar, click, drop down, go duplicate layer, save as, psd. Then go adjustment layer, select what you need to adjust, levels/curves/colour/saturation, do the adjust, say ok, save again, if you need to work on the image or add text, in the layers pallette, click the duplicate layer, which should be layer one and do the work. this is none destructive editing, if you make a hash of it either delete the history, or use the step backward command, or delete the duplicate layer, then create a new duplicate layer n start again.

Sorry for the brush off, the net breeds thieves. I've no crimbo pics of babies anyway. H

PS. Or is it something else your after, not baby pics, pls explain further.


----------

